# AmplifIcador de audio AIWA MOD. SA-A22H



## dusa (Abr 21, 2017)

Ocupo diagrama esquematico del Aplificador aiwa mod. SA-A22H Tiene las salidas quemadas y no se ve el numero en ninguno de los dos circuitos integrados. De antemano Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2017)

Fijate en èstos dos sitios :

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/

http://elektrotanya.com/


----------



## Kebra (Abr 26, 2017)

No se si te sirve el dato, pero el A30 (bastante parecido a la vista) venía con un HA1397 por canal.

Googleando un poco:

http://www.planetatecnico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=56844


----------



## dusa (Abr 26, 2017)

Gracias. Dosmetros Ya busque en PTelectroica y no encontre nada, vere el otro link.



Muy agradecido Kebra ya cuento con esta informacíon. Gracias


----------

